# correct me if wrong??



## junker1 (Nov 25, 2012)

these are random numbers and fake lots so bear with me.

say i bid a doctors office at $100.00 per 10 inches .2 inch trigger

i get 8 inches on a sunday, the place is not open so i go one time and plow. I collect $100.00 ??

snow starts monday morning 6am. come 9 am there is 2 inches on the ground,and a dozen cars in the lot. now i plow that accesable 2 inches ( open the lanes ) for $20.00? 

that doesnt sound right.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Spot on, you got it


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

each day is a new event in my book


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

We work on a per plow basis. Meaning is $100 everytime we plow. 

for example...
Sunday 10" of snow., Bill them $100
Monday morning 2" snow, we open the drive lanes and return that evening to clean the rest. Bill them $100. 
Wednesday evening 3", Plow the entire lot once bill them $100.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

G.Landscape;1523287 said:


> We work on a per plow basis. Meaning is $100 everytime we plow.
> 
> for example...
> Sunday 10" of snow., Bill them $100
> ...


My per pushes are per visit. Accessibility is not my problem...if I have to return it's another hundred. Hence the drawback of per push. I have to say, I'm very clear with my customers who won't go seasonal.Edit---oh $100 per 10" that's just stupid. I hate example questions. If you just had 27" in a season the doctor's office grosed you $300???


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Per plow is per plow,bill each time.So bill them 300.00


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Word your contracts for UP to 10 inches at $100. Over 10 inches $200 ect.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Mr.Markus;1523347 said:


> My per pushes are per visit. Accessibility is not my problem...if I have to return it's another hundred. Hence the drawback of per push. I have to say, I'm very clear with my customers who won't go seasonal.Edit---oh $100 per 10" that's just stupid. I hate example questions. If you just had 27" in a season the doctor's office grosed you $300???


Say there was a 4'' snow
So you charge per visit not by inches
So you charge $100 for the visit 3'' snow and come back in few hrs you charge $100 again for 
1'' of snow


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Antlerart06;1523393 said:


> Say there was a 4'' snow
> So you charge per visit not by inches
> So you charge $100 for the visit 3'' snow and come back in few hrs you charge $100 again for
> 1'' of snow


Thumbs Up yes


----------



## junker1 (Nov 25, 2012)

Of course it would have to be snowing pretty heavy to accumalate but IMO, an office building that has clients come visit simply cannot have 5 or ,6 inches of snow on the ground. Therfore it needs to be plowed every two or 3 inches (whatever keeps it safe for the clients). I think that if I am going back to open them up they need to pay accordingly.

Now if i am paying for commercial auto and general liability insurance along with fuel, labor, maintenance, taxes and whatnot, and if I am taking complete responsibility for that lot during an event then I should be able to get more than $20.00 to visit that lot.

So i think I would bid it $100.00 everytime i come *during buisness hours* after buisness hours I can come at my liesure.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Plus and minus .I do a few doctor offices, Closed on weekends so then don't get plowed till Monday morning .But during office hours I'll do the aisles.But then again I'm seasonal ,less plowing the better.


----------



## junker1 (Nov 25, 2012)

G.Landscape;1523287 said:


> We work on a per plow basis. Meaning is $100 everytime we plow.
> 
> for example...
> Sunday 10" of snow., Bill them $100
> ...


by doing that you are only getting $50.00 per plow.


----------



## junker1 (Nov 25, 2012)

grandview;1523409 said:


> Plus and minus .I do a few doctor offices, Closed on weekends so then don't get plowed till Monday morning .But during office hours I'll do the aisles.But then again I'm seasonal ,less plowing the better.


so what do you charge them when you come to clean the isles?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

junker1;1523416 said:


> so what do you charge them when you come to clean the isles?


$100 .

I use per push pricing to sell seasonal. IMO my seasonals get better service. My standards are higher than some of my customers and I want the lots that I service to be done according to a standard that stands out but I need to make money on them or why bother. There are way to many variables on per inch, it's a precursor to the type of client you are about to engage if they ask for a per inch price. I have been asked for per inch and my answer is always the same, " How many inches are * you *predicting this winter.?"


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

We do our estimates as a 2"-4.99", 5"-7.99". 8"-11"

This way it covers our butt if we get 6" of snow and heavy winds causing big drifts which is not uncommon for us.

At 11"+ The blizzard clause kicks in, which is we will charge what ever we need to as long as it's fair.

Partial Plows when cars are present are generally 2/3rds to 1/2 the price of the total snow pushed at that specific time.

.................


----------



## junker1 (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone.

2//3 or even 1/2 could be fair depending on the situation, as they are all different. I do agree with Mr M on maintaining the lots.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

junker1;1523414 said:


> by doing that you are only getting $50.00 per plow.


Yes but its a quick in and out, I am not plowing the whole lot so why charge them as if I am.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

G.Landscape;1523502 said:


> Yes but its a quick in and out, I am not plowing the whole lot so why charge them as if I am.


If that's you're thinking, then you're not charging per push, you're thinking per hour.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

junker1;1523416 said:


> so what do you charge them when you come to clean the isles?


All part of seasonal contracts for me .Good service keeps them coming back and cost me less to find new customers. Also on the lite winters they don't look to change the contract from seasonal to per push.


----------



## junker1 (Nov 25, 2012)

oh ok ,sorry didnt see earlier, you charge seasonal, gotcha


----------



## junker1 (Nov 25, 2012)

Mr.Markus;1523347 said:


> My per pushes are per visit. Accessibility is not my problem...if I have to return it's another hundred. Hence the drawback of per push. I have to say, I'm very clear with my customers who won't go seasonal.Edit---oh $100 per 10" that's just stupid.* I hate example questions. If you just had 27" in a season the doctor's office grosed you $300???[/*QUOTE]
> 
> yes, thats all I would gross from that lot if every event came after hours. duiring buisness hours its his responsibility to make it safe for his clients. thats why he, someone else or I would have to come in at 2 inches and clean it. its his lot that needs clearing not mine so i aint gonna do it for free.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

White Gardens;1523454 said:


> We do our estimates as a 2"-4.99", 5"-7.99". 8"-11"
> 
> This way it covers our butt if we get 6" of snow and heavy winds causing big drifts which is not uncommon for us.
> 
> ...


This how I do it 1-4 $$$ 5-8$$$ 9-12$$$

Do have few are hourly rates


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

junker1;1523414 said:


> by doing that you are only getting $50.00 per plow.


No, he's charging $100 to plow what he can, and returning, as a service to his customers, to clean up where the cars were. This is something that contractors who don't low ball their jobs can sometimes afford to do. On a snowfall that ends during the day, get everything plowed as much as possible during the day, and then send a truck or two or however many around at night with a v-plow and a small salter to clean up for a few minutes at each property, That way billing stays clear, you bill for a push of the parking lot.

I have no customers to whom I can justify charging full price to come back and clean up a few parking stalls that may have been occupied during daytime plowing.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

junker1;1523573 said:


> [
> 
> yes, thats all I would gross from that lot if every event came after hours. duiring buisness hours its his responsibility to make it safe for his clients. thats why he, someone else or I would have to come in at 2 inches and clean it. its his lot that needs clearing not mine so i aint gonna do it for free.


what? why? how? someone else?  Pretty sure if you have a contract its your responsibility, at 2am, and at 2pm.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Antlerart06;1523608 said:


> This how I do it 1-4 $$$ 5-8$$$ 9-12$$$
> 
> Do have few are hourly rates


We have one major seasonal, which in turn is a good hedge against a slow winter, then the per-push clients off-set the seasonal in a heavy winter.

We stay away from doing any hourly. I don't like being punished for efficiency.

...........


----------



## junker1 (Nov 25, 2012)

Longae29;1523618 said:


> what? why? how? someone else?  Pretty sure if you have a contract its your responsibility, at 2am, and at 2pm.


 what i meant was someone is hired whether its me or someone else


----------



## junker1 (Nov 25, 2012)

Longae29;1523613 said:


> No, he's charging $100 to plow what he can, and returning, as a service to his customers, to clean up where the cars were. This is something that contractors who don't low ball their jobs can sometimes afford to do. On a snowfall that ends during the day, get everything plowed as much as possible during the day, and then send a truck or two or however many around at night with a v-plow and a small salter to clean up for a few minutes at each property, That way billing stays clear, you bill for a push of the parking lot.
> 
> I have no customers to whom I can justify charging full price to come back and clean up a few parking stalls that may have been occupied during daytime plowing.


I just feel that if I am being asked to provide a service I need to get paid for it every time i provide it.Its not my fault that I had to come back again. I just would like to know how much to charge. I have to pay an office visit every time I go to the doctor even if the next visit is related to the last one. $35.00 co pay every time. Why? because it costs him money every time he has his staff wait on you, the same as it costs you every time you visit his lot. but if i am only spending tem minutes there then maybe i should only charge him $20.00 I quess that will be for me to figure out.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

junker1;1523719 said:


> I just feel that if I am being asked to provide a service I need to get paid for it every time i provide it.Its not my fault that I had to come back again. I just would like to know how much to charge. I have to pay an office visit every time I go to the doctor even if the next visit is related to the last one. $35.00 co pay every time. Why? because it costs him money every time he has his staff wait on you, the same as it costs you every time you visit his lot. but if i am only spending tem minutes there then maybe i should only charge him $20.00 I quess that will be for me to figure out.


If it make's it easier for you then you could break it down. $50 to open the lot and $50 to clean up the rest when cars leave. My point is you can't charge $100 to clean the entire lot one night and then try and charge $100 to just open the drive lanes.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

G.Landscape;1523747 said:


> If it make's it easier for you then you could break it down. $50 to open the lot and $50 to clean up the rest when cars leave. My point is you can't charge $100 to clean the entire lot one night and then try and charge $100 to just open the drive lanes.


My point was you can't charge $100 to open the drive lanes and another $100 to clean up a few stalls. A few hours a year of cleanup and a few lbs of salt are part of our overhead. Obviously the exact number of hours and lbs / tons is.going to depend on how much work you have.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Hourly should only be used if your running loaders . If you say charging 75.00 an hr to plow and it takes an hour ,just tell them 75 bucks per plow.Or 2250.00 for the season.


----------

